# Vct removal price?



## oskoo (Jun 15, 2007)

I need to give a quote on removal of 1000 sq ft of vct tile, 
what is the average rate for removal, is not abestos, 

I LIVE IN NEW MEXICO


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Same as the advice in your other thread.


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

$75.00 to remove 100 feet and $100.00 to install 1000 feet.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

oskoo said:


> I need to give a quote on removal of 1000 sq ft of vct tile,
> what is the average rate for removal, is not abestos,
> 
> I LIVE IN NEW MEXICO


Wow, and you have the nerve to call other people here a dumb a$$?:laughing: (I caught your comment before the thread was deleted) What do you mean "average rate"? Your looking at the floor, you can't tell how long it will take?!?

Your a real piece of work.:no:


----------



## oskoo (Jun 15, 2007)

*response*

Yea i do have the nerve, read bud cline reponses, he dont have to respond like an ass. People visit this sit to get info, not smart ass remarks, ypou need to see these remarks before you response, you just as unprofessional as he is. As for my remarks, i call it like i see it


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

> Yea i do have the nerve, read bud cline reponses, he dont have to respond like an ass. People visit this sit to get info, not smart ass remarks, ypou need to see these remarks before you response, you just as unprofessional as he is. As for my remarks, i call it like i see it


HEY wait a minute! Why is it YOU can "call'em like you see 'em" but Bud Cline can't. What's that all about.

You started two threads both equally ridiculous. If you can't figure out what to charge to do a simple job like the one you describe you don't belong in the business. Why would you ask the advice of total strangers many miles away from your area and expect to get a workable answer. Then, when you do get a reasonable response you get pissed because it didn't bail you out and it wasn't as easy as you thought it was going to be to get someone to do your work for you. Consider the price you pay here.

If you need to hire a professional estimator (and it sounds as if you do)then do so but be prepared to PAY for the answers you get.


----------



## oskoo (Jun 15, 2007)

*Response*

AS I SAID BEFORE THIS SITE IS TO HELP, INDIVIDUALS OUT WITH AREAS THAT THEY MAY NEED ANSWERS TO, YOU SEEM TO MAKE FUN ABOUT, MEXICANS, CUBANS, AND WHAT NOT, IF YOU DONT LIKE THE QUESTIONS PEOPLE ASK THEN DONT, RESPONSE, AND IF YOU DO REPOND WITH PROFFESIONALIZM, I HAD AND HAVE EVERY RIGHT TO CALL YOU A DUMB ASS, WHEN YOU JOKE ABOUT A CERTAIN RACE, ITS INDIVIUALS LIKE YOU THAT NEED A CAN OF WHOOP ASS. :furious:


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Your out of your mind!

What exactly are you talking about? Show me the racially charged comments that you are referring to.

In fact.....here's your other thread. Now show me what it is I said that provoked you to attack me as you have.

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=43695

Moron!


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

To resolve this issue and put it bluntly....


Only *YOU* and you only, will be able to come up with a number, for your business to profit, and pay you a livable wage.:shutup:

What I charge as an established and well spoken of contractor in my area, is not what you may need to stay in business.

Add it all up and subtract= Profit


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

oskoo said:


> AS I SAID BEFORE THIS SITE IS TO HELP, INDIVIDUALS OUT WITH AREAS THAT THEY MAY NEED ANSWERS TO, YOU SEEM TO MAKE FUN ABOUT, MEXICANS, CUBANS, AND WHAT NOT, IF YOU DONT LIKE THE QUESTIONS PEOPLE ASK THEN DONT, RESPONSE, AND IF YOU DO REPOND WITH PROFFESIONALIZM, I HAD AND HAVE EVERY RIGHT TO CALL YOU A DUMB ASS, WHEN YOU JOKE ABOUT A CERTAIN RACE, ITS INDIVIUALS LIKE YOU THAT NEED A CAN OF WHOOP ASS. :furious:


 Cubans are good people and they manufacture great cigars. Mexicans are fine folk as well. I just had tacos for lunch. Thank you for that great invention. I have a 7 man roofing crew that are all Mexican. One of them likes to huff gasoline out of the can all day, but that don't make him a bad guy, and I certainly would never knock his heritage.


----------



## oskoo (Jun 15, 2007)

i guess you really think you make sense 







Ed:
No outright disparaging remarks against other forum members. Your post was immediately reported and will be watched for continuing this type of behavior.


----------



## Taranis (Feb 23, 2007)

I can't understand the amount of questions asking "how much should I charge?" on this site. 

It is supposed to be for professionals, not diy'ers. If you are professional surely you will have the means or at least the experience to know how to price, how long, roughly a job will take, labour costs in your area and material costs? (general statement, not to the individual poster) Or at least what is the going rate in YOUR area.

Most are entertained by members but I don't see the point in answering the question. 

??


----------



## ClassicCarpets (Aug 28, 2008)

oskoo said:


> I need to give a quote on removal of 1000 sq ft of vct tile,
> what is the average rate for removal, is not abestos,
> 
> I LIVE IN NEW MEXICO


 
Especially if you havent been in the trade long enough, it's hard to come up with a reasonable price to remove flooring. 

Prices are different in different areas ...

On the average, .50 - .75 SF to pull it up, .50 - .75 to put it down.

LVCT, .50 - .75 to pull Up, $1.00 - $1.25 to put down.

This may help you out on pricing .. on a good day, an installer with a helper should make at least $500 a day, doing anything .. that assumes you work a 10 hour day. Thats $50 an hour. 

How many SF can you install in a day? Do your math and you should be able to come up with the average price. 

Example: Your installing 100 Sq Yrds of Pattern Repeat Berber and it takes you 10 hours to install in a fully furnished house, you should be paid $5.00 a square yard for a Pattern Repeat .. Thats $500 you made that day.


On VCT, If your good and know what your doing and work steady, you should be able to install 1000 SF in a day


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

ClassicCarpets said:


> Especially if you havent been in the trade long enough, it's hard to come up with a reasonable price to remove flooring.
> 
> Prices are different in different areas ...
> 
> ...



LOL!!!!! That is dirt cheap, unless someone else is bidding work for you and you have absolutely no business education what so ever.

I live in the land of the illegal immigrant. My prices are not that low!!!

Why the price difference for LVT compared to VCT?? It akes the same amount of time to do both!! How does that work for a labor business? hahahaha!

If I work 10 hours in a day to complete a job, I'm going to make more then $500. One price fits all installations and floor plans is bad business when your talking labor.
The last VCT job I did, I bid it a $1.75 up, $75 an hour to prep the substrate and $2 to install. I also invoiced for shipping and handling, from the distributor.

On a good day I'm installing 100 yards by myself in 8 hours, forget paying help to stand around $500 for the 10 hour day, and you pay good help $20 and hour, by the time you do the FICA and workmans comp. That is $200. That leaves the business owner(mislabelled employee) $300 for the day, which he then has to subtract supplies and all overhead expenses... The help made more then the boss for the day!!!! Who are you fooling!!! This is a joke, right????


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey PW I hope my attitude isn't rubbing off on you these days. Damn you sound more and more like me all the time.


----------



## ClassicCarpets (Aug 28, 2008)

Floordude said:


> LOL!!!!! That is dirt cheap, unless someone else is bidding work for you and you have absolutely no business education what so ever.
> 
> I live in the land of the illegal immigrant. My prices are not that low!!!
> 
> The help made more then the boss for the day!!!! Who are you fooling!!! This is a joke, right????


 

Again ....

Prices are different in different areas.

Why is LVCT different pricing than VCT? You got me, but the installers seem to think they should get paid more. Most LVCT is larger than VCT, hence, quicker to install ... its beyond me. PCB has a bunch of whiners. We do all the legwork, load them up at 7:30 and supply everything ... they dont have much material overhead. So ... the labor I think is fair.

It gets lower further south.

When I installed up north, the average rate was higher than here.

Before you think everything is a big joke, why not purchase the book on national averages.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Bud Cline said:


> Hey PW I hope my attitude isn't rubbing off on you these days. Damn you sound more and more like me all the time.




No, bud, you sound like me. Your just faster to respond :blink::thumbup:


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

ClassicCarpets said:


> Again ....
> 
> Prices are different in different areas.
> 
> ...



They are whining, because they have no clue what so ever what it really means to be labeled a subcontractor, and they are letting you dictate what they a separate business, supposedly, are worth. I hate to inform you, that your workforce, are actually mis labeled employees.

Your dictating to them what they are worth.
Your dictating how the job is done.
Your dictating sundries to be used.
Your dictating their schedule.
Your dictating what time they will be at a jobsite.
Your dictating control over your workforce.

They are your employees... Better not let the IRS, your states income tax system, the workman's compensation, or the unemployment commission, find out you have that much control over your labor, your calling subcontract!!!!!!!!:no: You will be up Shat creek without a paddle.

Yes, you need to check out "The Blue Book" on trade labor costs.

http://www.fcimag.com/Articles/Column/BNP_GUID_9-5-2006_A_10000000000000092694

http://www.fcimag.com/Articles/Column/BNP_GUID_9-5-2006_A_10000000000000045671

http://www.fcimag.com/Articles/Column/BNP_GUID_9-5-2006_A_10000000000000092817


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

ClassicCarpets said:


> Example: Your installing 100 Sq Yrds of Pattern Repeat Berber and it takes you 10 hours to install in a fully furnished house, you should be paid $5.00 a square yard for a Pattern Repeat .. Thats $500 you made that day.



My base price to start from, for base grade cut pile crapet(apartment carpet) is .61¢ a sq.ft. Add .11¢ a sq.ft. for a loop pile. add .11¢ a sq.ft. for over 40oz. face weight. add .15¢ a sq.foot for pattern repeat. so a heavy berber patter match job is going to pay me .98¢ a sq.ft. for the installation, and that doesn't include the removal of existing carpet, or the disposal cost and time to haul it off, or if there is tackstrip installation involved as in new construction, where there is no take up and haul off.

Let see??? .98¢ a sq.ft. is $8.82 a sq.yd. I live in the land of the illegal immigrant... Austin Texas, where it is know this is an illegal immigrant sanctuary city, they promote illegal immigrants to come here. Flooring here is one of those jobs Americans don't want to do.


Your pricing is really higher then the retail dealers here are willing to pay. Seriously!!! This just goes to show you "going rates" are not for everyone. I don't market my services to the cheap price shoppers. The people who find me, want their investments handled with care, and installed to perfection. I'm building a business, not just out there making a wage.


----------



## ClassicCarpets (Aug 28, 2008)

Floordude said:


> Your dictating to them what they are worth.
> Your dictating how the job is done.
> Your dictating sundries to be used.
> Your dictating their schedule.
> ...


 
Hmmmm......


_Your dictating to them what they are worth. - _
*They gave me what their asking for*
_Your dictating how the job is done._
*The Job should always be done to perfection ... long as its done right, no problems .. hack it .. then we got a problem. So who flips the bill on mistakes? Hmmm ... the installer most of all because he wont be used on anymore jobs. Customers dont look at joe blow installation, they look at the store .. our liability of who's in the wrong .. 1 person tells 10 .. oh well, thats 10 customers we wont get.*

*I have great installers here, very minimum call backs*
_Your dictating sundries to be used._
*I listen to what works .. Ive been inthe filed for years, I know what works. If I dont know, I research it and listen to what works.*
_Your dictating their schedule._
*"Hey man, got 160 yards for you" ... "alright!!" .... "Like to get it installed tuesday" .... "Ok Ill be there!" *
*Did that installer have to find work?*
_Your dictating what time they will be at a jobsite._
*Look at statement above .. if you tell me a time, Im now counting on you.*
_Your dictating control over your workforce._

*Yeah, my warehouse guy to get the installer loaded and out of here so the men can make their money*



*On the other crap you posted ... We are covered, let the IRS show up.*


----------

